# Okra Chips?



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure if I should be posting this here. I recently went to a new small grocery store called Fresh Market here in the Clear Lake area, I bought some whole dried or fried (not sure) full okra that is really good. It's the full piece of okra and again it may be dehydrated or fried but I can't tell. I was hoping one of you knew how to make it and tell me how?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dehdrated

they are misted with some kind of oil and sprinkled w sea salt then dehydrated


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> dehdrated
> 
> they are misted with some kind of oil and sprinkled w sea salt then dehydrated


Yes. Very tasty!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

*This?*

We love them!! Now to figure out how to make them at home...


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

vacuum fryer is the only way to do them. The vacuum pulls the moisture out of them. They are not baked or dehydrated on a home dehydrator. Look on the net you can buy them in bulk a lil bit cheaper than stores sell them.


----------

